# list of meds to have ????



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

Guys i have a box that i want to use to keep everything i should have in hand to keep my birds in good shape and was wondering if you can put up a list of things i should have and where to get it from (online) thanks in advance . zulmet is the only thing a have now what else ??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I thought we had a "medicine chest" thread here, but I can't find it right now ..

These would be my suggestions:

Baytril or equivalent
Clavamox
Amoxicillin
Spartrix or other canker med
Appertex
Tri Meth Sulfa (TMZ) (Bactrim)
Multi wormer
Eye ointment
Neosporin or other antibiotic cream
Vet wrap
Syringes - 1cc, 5cc, 10cc, and 20cc
Feeding tubes or a 14 gauge crop needle (crop needle needs Luer lock syringes)

I'm sure I left something off and others will be along to fill in the gaps and/or offer their suggestions.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

gloves
chlorhexidine
betadine
metacam
q-tips
handfeeding formula like kaytee


----------



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks alot for the replys


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My medicine box is like the first aid kit that I take backpacking. It just sits there and is dead weight. My theory is that if I do not medicate all is well. When I open the cabinet something is wrong. The more dust the better.

Keep in mind my birds do not mix much with other birds. I will quarantine new birds in, but as of yet I have not found any reason to use antibiotics, wormers, vaccinations and the like. I am also one that does not get vaccination for myself. 

I feel that the birds will never be resistant to anything and be able to fight off disease if you are always protecting them from it. 

I do treat sick birds and have a few things lying around for Paratyphoid, canker, and worms, but only treat when necessary. I have some of that 4 in 1, but it is expired. My last bird was sick about 2 years ago. 

Randy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can't add anything to what has been posted..just wanted to say...anitbiotics should never be used as a preventative... it is a treatment IF you do get a diagnosis in the loft of a sickness. I think the probios and or apple cider vinegar and vitamins and minerals and of course your grit is needed. but to have all the antibacterials handy...you will be ready.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

plus garlic in the water a couple times a week is mucho benificail too


----------



## idoveyou (Nov 30, 2009)

man, this was so helpful. Should be a Sticky?


----------



## kaftardoost (Mar 9, 2009)

there are a few products out there as wormer. any suggestion for the most effective one?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kaftardoost said:


> there are a few products out there as wormer. any suggestion for the most effective one?


I have had good success with MediWorm .. JEDDS carries it.

_MEDIWORM TABLETS 100 ct (Medpet)

SKU: 

A broadspectrum deworming tablet for pigeons, raptors and galliforms. Mediworm is currently the only broadspectrum single dose, combination tablet, known of in the world. Highly effective against Roundworm, Hairworm and Tapeworm. 

Extremely safe, causes no regurgitation and is very economical. The small size of the tablet makes it easy to dose. Mediworm is the golden standard in routine deworming. 

Composition: 
. Pyrantel Pamoate 20mg 
. Praziquantel 5mg 

Dosage Treatment: 
. May be used in the breeding and racing season.
. Dose one Mediworm tablet per pigeon. The tablet must be dosed on an empty crop.
. In case of severe worm infestations, it is advisable to repeat the treatment after 14 days._

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How about a heating pad?
I keep a couple with my medications so they are handy when I need them.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

hillfamilyloft: interesting that you think about this as I do. The "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality.

I give you props for stating it, as many will look down on thinking like that. Many flyers give all kinds of preventatives and vacinations. I believe that it weakens the natural immunities of the birds.

Of course I will cry if my birds catch something really bad from the basket or whereever. And of course many will say they do not want my un-vaccinated birds in the crate.

The worst disease I have ever had with my birds was Canker and Pox. Those are relativly mild problems. I have treated for worms routinely in the past. Probably not going to do that unless there is a visible reason. Haven't made up my mind about that yet.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Can we have a sticky detailing what all medications needs to be done for a new pigeon or a pair of pigeons ? 

Say if I am starting first with a pigeon pair but if I do not know anything about its previous medical history like vaccinations, deworming etc. what all are the steps and actions to be followed before they are put to breed ?

Because in my case I only do deworming of my pigeons, nothing more than that. It will be helpfull to know what measures the successful breeders and fanciers adopt so as to start with a new pair.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> hillfamilyloft: interesting that you think about this as I do. The "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality.
> 
> I give you props for stating it, as many will look down on thinking like that. Many flyers give all kinds of preventatives and vacinations. I believe that it weakens the natural immunities of the birds.
> 
> ...


I agree and do the same!
I have everything I need on hand - JUST IN CASE. The only things I do regularly are - ACV in water AND Routine Worming.
I don't race or free fly my birds so they don't come into contact with other birds. If I do take in another bird or birds, I quarantine them for at least 2 weeks. 
Thank God, with roughly 80 birds, my problems have been minimal.

*The reason I worm routinely* - (sorry so long - but and excellent lesson I learned) 
The 1st 7 years of having pigeons, I never wormed or had a problem. About 6 years ago I adopted 11 homers and tumblers from the SPCA that were seized from an abuse situation. Quarantined them for about a month, no problems, so then I put everyone together. Couple more months passed, then I noticed some birds "going light". Fecal sample showed roundworms. Wormed everybody with Ivermectin, worms passed, repeated in 2 weeks, cleaned the loft regularly. Thought I was all set. About 6 months later, birds "going light" again. Another fecal sample run - roundworms! Treated again. This kept happening, so I was told they should be routinely wormed. So I routinely wormed for a couple years and problems stopped.
A couple members here on previous forums said you _should not_ have to routinely worm your birds. So I stopped to see what would happen. About 6 months later - birds started "going light" again! Wormed everybody again, passed worms again.!
So I did alot of research on Veterinary sites that I have access to thru work. This is what I came up with - 
1) Worming products should be rotated so that worms don't build a resistance.
2) "With a large flock, it is nearly impossible to clear the birds 100% of roundworms, therefore it is recommended they be on a routine worming schedule to keep it under control"

In my case, I found this to be true and routine worming works for me and my birds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> I agree and do the same!
> I have everything I need on hand - JUST IN CASE. The only things I do regularly are - ACV in water AND Routine Worming.
> I don't race or free fly my birds so they don't come into contact with other birds. If I do take in another bird or birds, I quarantine them for at least 2 weeks.
> Thank God, with roughly 80 birds, my problems have been minimal.
> ...


I only have worm problems with my flying flock as they Im guessing pick it up from the time they spend on the ground when they are out and about .. I never have seen any worms in the pens where my other birds never touch the ground but I still treat everyone for worms twice a year


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I only have worm problems with my flying flock as they Im guessing pick it up from the time they spend on the ground when they are out and about .. I never have seen any worms in the pens where my other birds never touch the ground but I still treat everyone for worms twice a year


My Fantails are in a different enclosure and have never had contact with my other birds. I worm them once a year, but have NEVER seen worms with them. 
They get the low dose Ivomec in their bath water to help keep away external parasites.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> My Fantails are in a different enclosure and have never had contact with my other birds. I worm them once a year, but have NEVER seen worms with them.
> They get the low dose Ivomec in their bath water to help keep away external parasites.


i think routine worming is a good thing to do for all animals including cats an dogs ,you never know what they might pick up along the way  and I agree the ivormec in the bath water is a great thing too, I use that as well and it works great


----------



## kaftardoost (Mar 9, 2009)

Terry, thanks for the information. I used to treat the birds with Spartakon but can't get them anymore. MediWorm may be a good substitude.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> ......I feel that the birds will never be resistant to anything and be able to fight off disease if you are always protecting them from it.
> 
> I do treat sick birds and have a few things lying around for Paratyphoid, canker, and worms, but only treat when necessary. I have some of that 4 in 1, but it is expired. My last bird was sick about 2 years ago.
> 
> Randy


 I agree with you Randy, all this "Preventative" medication, does not really hold weight within the medical community. The possible exception is during the actual race season when they are exposed to hundreds of birds in very close confinement. Imagine me going to my family Dr., and asking for all kinds of antibotics for this and that, to keep me healthy, just in case I am some how exposed to some germs !.... Thirty some + odd years ago, we treated for canker, when they actually had it. There was nothing else used, and the birds were strong and healthy. Now, there are a 100 x's more medications available, and those who use them the most, have the sickess birds, so go figure.

I suspect that generations of birds have been bred now, that have a weakened immune system, and medications are now needed just to keep them "healthy". In the quest for speed, people sort of forgot, that a good strong immune system, is also a trait we should be breeding for. Instead of pouring more medications down your birds, correct the management problems, and breed from birds which never seem to ever get sick. 

And, if you really want to understand the proper use of medications, then don't rely as much on "tips" from other fanciers, discuss or reseach the issue with what some Vets are saying. Here is one if you have not read their articles : http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/ there are of course others.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*(Some of this is redundant): From a 2006 thread on pigeon med chest:*

(Terry, this is what I copied from a 2006 thread on pigeon meds. I think this was made into a "sticky" at the time).


2006.12.12 Reti
I always have on hand
a sulfa drug - for coccidia (and other infections)
Ivomec - dewormer
Cipro - for infections
Clavamox - for cat, dog, hawk etc. injuries.
Flagyl - for canker
Neosporin cream or Silvadene cream for wounds

An antifungal, like Nystatin, is also good to have on hands.

Colloidal Silver - natural antiinfective
Neem oil - antiinflammatory
Thuja occidentalis - for pox
Arnica Montana - for injuries
Apple Cider Vinegar
Activated Charcoal

Syringes of 1cc/ wihout needle
Syringes 25 or 30cc for tube feeding
Feeding tubes
Formula

Hope it helps

Reti

PS: I forgot the probiotics, Scat and garlic capsules.




- an ecto/endo parasitic family of drugs for worms, lice/mites and ticks of avians
- Something in the sulfa based drugs to treat Coccidiosis
- something to treat "canker" trichimoniasis (have a few drugs/treatment plans handy) to combat resistance
- a few broad based antibitics both gram positive and gram negative ones like baytril/cypro, tetracycline, or one of the other "cline" family of drugs.



Brad


* #6 *
Yesterday, 05:35 PM

Lady Tarheel 
Matriarch
*
Join Date: Jun 2005
Location: North Carolina
Posts: 3,604


Hi Cindy

We keep on hand:

Baytril, 22.7% (antibiotic - liquid)
Baytril, 22.7% (antibiotic - tablets)
Amoxicillin (antibiotic)
Tylan (antibiotic)
Bactrim (antibiotic - but not as strong as Baytril)
Corid (for coccidiosis)
Sulmet (for coccidiosis) (we alternate the two)
Metronidazole, 500 mg. tablets for canker
Spartrix for canker
Nystatin (antifungal)
Ivermectin (for mites/worms)
Pyrantel (for worms)
Panacur (for worms) (we have a wormy bunch! )
Scatt spray (for mites)
Silver Sulfadene (for wounds)
Probios and Benebac (both probiotics)

If I think of any more I'll add them later. We also keep 1 cc diabetic type syringes, and feeding syringes in 3, 5, 10, 20 cc sizes, Catac nipples, Betadene (antiseptic iodine like stuff for wounds).

If I had to list the top things I would have it would be Bactrim, Baytril, Sulmet, Nystatin, Metronidazole, Pyrantel, Scatt Spray, Silver Sulfadene and Benebac powder. Also invaluable to us is a mortar and pestle to grind pills to a very fine powder. We got ours from World Market for about $3.00.

Hope this helps.
__________________
Maggie




*


Here is what I have, besides some of the traditional meds already mentioned:

Now brand garlic soft gel caps- immune building, a must for every rehab bird

Allicidin Complex-more potent form of garlic, for infection, natural anti bacterial,fungul, viral. 

Reishi capsules-heavy duty natural antibiotic, promotes the T and B cells, so vital to immune system.(phase 1, phase 2 liver detox)

Neem oil-anti-viral, inflammatory, anti bacterial. Can be used topically as well as internally(pox, canker)

Cinchona- for severe dehydration, helps with reabsorption to get moisture back in tissues.

Colloidal Silver (Sovereing brand) use internal or external for infection.

Symphitum- Helps heal bones and cartiledge, when fracture has been correctly set.

Arnica Montana- used for trauma, head swelling, bruising, helps heal and reduce swelling and cleans up the blood.

Nux Vomica intestinal cleansing, helps with upset stomachs

Chapparell tea- for major deworming

Barley leaf powder- heavy metal detox, lead, mercury

Milk Thistle-liver detox

Chlorella-detox

Apis- for major swelling and head trauma

Thuja Occidentalis-used for pox/canker. 
Tea tree oil-use topically for lesions, external. or thuja oil

Chux pads-for rehab, they really soak up the wattery/messy poops SO well, once you use them you don't know how you can live without 'em.
__________________
Treesa


In addition to many of the medications and alternative health products mentioned I keep:

**an ophthalmic ointment on hand, Terramycin 
**A 'one shot' coccidiosis medication on hand (Clazuril/Coximed by Medpet) for rescues as I can worm and treat for coccidiosis in fast order and be on to an anti-biotic of choice more expeditiously w/out overburdening w/too many meds at once. 
**Rotational meds for worms, coccidiosis and canker on hand and rotate for my own, this wouldn't be as critical factor for rescues only, although for an aggressive canker you might want to have Flagyl (metronidazole) and Spartrix(Carnidazole) on hand. 
**Worms--Medipet's Mediworm, Scatt and Ivomec injectable
**KT Exact on the shelf for extremely sick birds, jouveniles and babies that I may pick up in my travels.
**For topical applications, I have Metronidazole cream, Panafil (debrider) and 
Bach's Rescue Cream (string foot injuries)
**Small capped containers for measuring many dosages at once on a digital scale
**Test tubes and holder for mixing syringable dosages
** Eye droppers, a set of measuring spoons, and other measuring devices that give ml, tsp,tbls,and oz equivalents on them.
**Red cell and winsmore for vitamins
**Scales for weighing birds, food, etc.
**As Phil mentioned, lots of food and water bowls, lol
**Hospital cages, i.e. dog carriers from the pet store
**Avian healthcare/medical books

Here's a couple of links from PigeonNetwork on the topic of Medicine Chests:

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdire...x/medicine.cfm

http://216.109.125.130/search/cache?...icp=1&.intl=us

And here's a link from the resource section for a more complete listing of Pigeon Supplies:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

fp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry_Cologne said:


> (Terry, this is what I copied from a 2006 thread on pigeon meds. I think this was made into a "sticky" at the time).
> 
> 
> 2006.12.12 Reti
> ...


Thanks Larry, I had gotten up on my soap box, and forgot to answer the question.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wowser! Thank you, Larry, for finding all that info and posting it! Hopefully tomorrow or the next day (or the day after that ) I will have some time to try and put all this together and make it a new or another sticky ..

Terry


----------

